
Coherent Extrapolated Volition [pdf] - doener
https://intelligence.org/files/CEV.pdf
======
mirimir
Nice :)

Maybe this is the basis for Hannu Rajaniemi's zoku. The Jean le Flambeur
trilogy is outstanding.

